# 'dziwny' format płyty

## kacper

Witam,

znajomy podrzucił mi płytkę, mówi, że nie może jej odczytać pod Windows i rzeczywiście na laptopie Windows informuje, że coś tam nie tak ze strukturą płyty, czy coś w ten deseń.

Wrzuciłem płytkę pod Gentoo, automount w kde jej nie widzi, wyskoczył komunikat 'bad fs...' itd, wiadomo o co chodzi. Znajomy dał sobie spokój, ale ja zrzuciłem obraz iso tej płyty i powiedziałem, że postaram się mu to odczytać.

Jest to zwykła płytka CD, zawiera najprawdopodobniej jakieś video (jakiś film z komunii czy coś), niestety gość, który to nagrywał jest przez tydzień niedostępny, więc nie mam jak się dowiedzieć czym on to nagrał.

Oto co mi się udało wyciągnąć z tego pliku : 

```

-rw-r--r-- 1 kacper users 238243840 maj 19 19:54 current/a.iso

kacper@legion:~/ > file current/a.iso

current/a.iso: , 44.1 kHz, Stereo

root@legion:/home/kacper/ > mount -o loop current/a.iso /mnt/iso

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

a dmesg na to : 

```

UDF-fs: No fileset found

```

można to jakoś odczytać?

----------

## Gogiel

Moze to zwykla plyta Audio-CD?

----------

## kacper

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moze to zwykla plyta Audio-CD?
> 
> 

 

on mówi, że na 100% to film, ale jakby nawet, to jakiś cd-player pod kde się nie powinien włączyć jak ją włożyłem?

----------

## wirus

UDF file system support w jajku masz zaznaczone?

----------

## Piecia

Może podobny przypadek?

----------

## kacper

 *wirus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UDF file system support w jajku masz zaznaczone?
> 
> 

 

Tak, na stałe :

```

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

```

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Może podobny przypadek?
> 
> 

 

Może, tylko to było nagrywane pod Windowsem, na jakieś płytce noname niestety.

----------

## no4b

A próbowałeś potraktować mplayerem to iso?

----------

## kacper

 *no4b wrote:*   

> A próbowałeś potraktować mplayerem to iso?

 

Tak, nie reaguje : 

```

gmplayer current/a.iso

MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.2.3 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 11)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Odtwarzam /home/kacper/current/a.iso.

```

i cisza.

----------

## rad_kk

Przychodzą mi do głowy dwa pomysły:

 *Quote:*   

> jeśli nigdzie indziej nie działa, to na VLC pójdzie...

 

Skorzystanie z tego

----------

